# Share a little something about yourself....



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

The "age" thread got me wondering......

I'm 38 and have been married 16 happy yrs!!!!







We have 3 beautiful children ages 15-boy (no I wasn't pregnant when I got married







)12-girl and 10-boy.

We have 2 beautiful spoiled Maltese, Cooper -3.5yrs old and Gracie who just turned 1. We have a tuxedo cat named Darla and a few fish.









We just moved from LI, NY 2.5 yrs ago to Sunny Charlotte, NC.....and we are loving it here.









Ok, share a little something about yourself!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

There is an old thread like this with all us long time members on it. Don't remember what it was called. K/C's Mom, do you know how to find it?


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Welllll, I kind of figured as much







.....but there are a bunch of newbies as well, so maybe they'd like to share.

On a side note, I stink at searches....


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Been married for 13 years I like to scrapbook and knit. Thats about it.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I`m 33, 
I was married once for 1 year and it wasn`t good but at least i got the wedding of my dreams and a big party, margarita loaded!









I`ve been with my "second husband" for 6 years and now i have the family of my dreams. We have a 3 year old baby girl named Regina, who is the light of our lives. We`ve been through rough times (too many changes) but we love each other dearly. 
Nacho has brought so much to our lives too, he is our baby boy. We are anxiously awaiting our new girl, but i will tell more about her when the time comes. No other pets.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm 37, been married 15 years come October to John.

3 kids - Connor 13, Chloe 10 & my baby Callum 6. 

Chloe's b'day is August & the 2 boys are 20th & 23rd of December. So yes, i was busy in April with these two which also happens to be mine & hubby's b'day on 9th & 13th April.

I have always stayed in the same town in Scotland & my parents, 3 brothers, sister & all my inlaws all stay within 5 mins of my house. We always have visitors.

& off course we have our 3 malts & 2 rabbits, cuddles & bubbles. We used to have 2 gerbils but they both passed a few months ago. No more rodents in the house









One of our dreams is to build a big big house with a nice bit of land & also to visit Andrea in NY














hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi. I am 49 - Greg and I have been married 29 years in August. We have 2 grown sons - the oldest will soon be 26 and the youngest just turned 24. We also have a 4 yr. old grandson who keeps us laughing with his antics and the funny things he says. We have 2 malts, Bucky and Sadie, a cat named Smokey, a black quarterhorse mare named Vandi and a lot of fish (sorry - they don't have names). I like to read, crochet and travel. I retired from the world of high finance and mergers and acquisitions about a year and a half ago and now realize I should have done it a long time ago - best move I ever made for both my physical and mental health. That's about it...


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I am 26 years and have been married for seven years on July 31st. We are finally at a good place. Since we married young things have been up and down, but having my second son really helped both of us mature and we are doing great.

My husband and I have two boys (4 years old and almost 10 months old) My four year old has a small medical problem with can be trying at times, but nothing that will keep him from becoming a sucesfull adult. The baby is so much fun, he is crawling and doing lots of baby talk (he can say mama and dada but chooses not too







)

Of course we have Lilly and JJ and Scooby (our beagle) Tuck (our turtle) is very happy in his turtle tank.

That's my story in a nutshell


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Elaine, that was soo sweet..I can't wait till you come...


I am 36, Married to my hunny/bunny







Nick.15 yrs in May..
I have 3 boys Christopher 15, Nicholas 12, and my baby Anthony6
Yes I was 2 months pregnant when I got married







I am not gonna lie.
I have been with my husband since I am 15 or 16 I forget








I live in New York (Staten-Island) and I have a house in Boca (Which I have not seen yet)
And I am a stay at home mom.. And I love my family more than my life..And Nemo is our ray of hope and sunshine...

Andrea~


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> There is an old thread like this with all us long time members on it. Don't remember what it was called. K/C's Mom, do you know how to find it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I meant was if we can find it, maybe we could copy it here so some of us wouldn't have to write it again. There are probably actually more new people the last year than there are longtimers, so by all means carry on!









I was referring to Kallie and Catcher's Mom finding the old thread...our champion for remembering who, where and when or knowing how to find it.


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

I am 43, just had my 13th anniversary the 10th (which we both forgot again LOL). We have 2 daughters one will be 14 the 2nd of next month and one is 10. I have 2 step children a girl who is 25 and a boy who is 21, he has a daughter who will be a year in Dec. We have 4 dogs Di a maltese, Beethoven who is a mix Dachhund/Yorkshire Terrier, Nikki who is a Chihuahua and Squid who is a Schnauzer. We have 2 cat NightWitch who is black and was a stray that we took in and Silkie who is half Siamese she has long hair and mixed colors. We have 6 ferrets Chance a dark sable, Powder a albino, Pepe a dark eyed white, Perfect a Champagne, Bandit a black roan and Sebastian a Champagne. Well I think that is about it...


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm Liz, been married 25 years, we have 3 college kids, one future daughter in law (wedding is next June). One extremely spoiled maltese, Riley.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Okay I am 22, and I'm studying elementary education in school. I still have a while to go, because I changed my major from corporate communications. That's okay with me though, I can put off "the real world" for a while hehe.







I'm definately a girlie girl, I love to shop, although now all of my shopping energy and money goes into the little prince.  Believe me, I never thought I'd get so excited when things like grooming supplies came in LOL. I also really enjoy riding horses--I never got into showing, I just like to ride out on the trails around the house. 
And... of course the center of my world is a little fluffball named Perri! I've only had him for about 8 months, but I can't imagine life without him. Of course my family and friends want to send me away to a padded cell LOL--they say I've gone overboard since I got him, especially after I got not one, but two strollers for him haha. Luckily, I have good friends and they just say "OMG you're so weird now!" and roll their eyes, but my mom is still having a bit of trouble! She gets really scared when I refer to him as "my child" LOL. Oh well, they haven't disowned me, yet. That's why I love SM so much, it's the only place where people understand! See, notice how I'm supposed to be talking about myself, but most of it is related to Perri...







! Anyway, there ya go!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=223068
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes, I better live up to my "reputation!!"







Here are some threads "about us"....

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=11906

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=5750

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=3456


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm 26, I'm not married, and I've never been married. I don't have anything against it, it just hasn't happened as of yet. I don't have any kids, but I consider Bella my child. I graduated from college in 2002 with a BA in English and I was smart enough/dumb enough (haven't decided which yet) to go back for my masters in English. I think I would like to a librarian in a University, but I'm not completely 100% sure yet. I think I would like to do that or teach. My goals are to travel after I make a decent living for myself and enjoy my life. I would like a family someday, but if it doesn't happen, thats ok. Bella is my little angel and keeps me pretty happy.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm Jean, I'll be 48 next month. Will be married 30 years in Oct. to my hub, Greg. No children, just my 3 babies, Jack, Baxter and Wally!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm 25 - and my Mother would LOVE me to marry my boyfriend - but being a divorce attorney has left me a little GUN SHY ( maybe they both will convince me eventually ) . As for children - my twin sister says " I WILL EAT MY YOUNG !!!! " , how cruel - but I will admit that I NEVER want to hold the baby ( I like children aged 5 and over ) . Sarah ( living in sin and HAPPY about it !!! )


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I'm 25 - and my Mother would LOVE me to marry my boyfriend - but being a divorce attorney has left me a little GUN SHY ( maybe they both will convince me eventually ) . As for children - my twin sister says " I WILL EAT MY YOUNG !!!! " , how cruel - but I will admit that I NEVER want to hold the baby ( I like children aged 5 and over ) . Sarah ( living in sin and HAPPY about it !!! )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG what a GREAT







GREAT picture of your furbabies!!!!!!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thank you - I took plenty in their Angel wings - they couldn't move in them !!!! Sarah


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Thank you - I took plenty in their Angel wings - they couldn't move in them !!!! Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Sarah,
You take beautiful pictures and your babies are all so beautiful and look so well cared for..

Andrea~


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=223092
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are not only good, you are fantastic


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Name: Traci
Age: 33
From: Originally, Oklahoma-now living in Tennessee
Job: 12th year teaching. I have taught kindergarten, 3rd, and now am teaching 7th grade language
Married: 11 years 
Skin Kids: Mitchell (9 in two days) Emily (6)
Pets: Three cats (Spencer, Callie, Little-Bit) Black Lab (Annie) Bassett (Abbey) Malts (Brinkley/Neyland)
I am a Christian (Cumberland Presbyterian)

5'2/eyes of blue!


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

Sarah- i'm with you about living with the boyfriend








I'm 22, 23 in september. i've been in college for four years and still am a bit confused and have awhile to go. i'm switching schools to go to the interior design institute here in newport beach, ca. buttt that means lots of student loans! (cost about $16,000 a year to go there!) i live with my boyfriend of 4 years







and my baby, lola. she is like my kid! i hope to graduate in a few years







i'm moving to newport beach next month, switching schools, and i have 2 brand new jobs. i guess this is the time in life to figure everything out! have lola really makes me happy when i feel like everything is so crazy. i like this thread!


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

My name is Scott---I've married my best friend Traci, we have been together for over 6 yrs, married for 5 1/2 years. We have 2, almost 3 beautiful children. Cheyenne (my step-daughter) is 9, Ashton will be 3 in September, and Scotty will be born on Aug 16----also my birthday. We also have 3 maltese children, Schuster, Grace & Brittany.

I am a E911 Telecommunicator with 9 years experience as an emergency call taker. I am certified as a Basic Telecommunicator, LINK/NCIC (state and nation wide criminal justice database computer), EMD (Emergency Medical Dispatch) Advance EMD, Crisis Negotiations, and Enhanced Telecommunications . I dispatch for a multi-service agency, dispatching 2 Law Enforcement agencies, and act as a contact dispatcher for state agencies that are involved with incidents that occur in our county such as Dept. Fish/Wildlife, Kentucky State Police, and US Corp of Engineers. I dispatch for 2 fire departments, an ambulance service, rescue squad, city sanitation, and utility departments. I have been with my current employer since 1999.

I am also a Kentucky Licensed Real Estate Sales Associate. I plan to become a broker in the near future. I am only 2 classes away from being able to take the Broker's examination.

I am an Emergency Med Tech with Campbellsville Taylor Co. Rescue (CTCR), and have been working part time at Adair County Ambulance Service in Columbia, KY. 

I am a 150+ hr certified Kentucky Level 1 Firefighter--------I like EMTing better though!!!!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi,
I have spent the last two hours (off and on) reading this and the attached
threads. It's nice to make your aquaintances. I feel like I know most of you
a little better now. Thanks for the insight.
This type of post is a hard one. Do you participate or hide? As a man it's often
difficult sharing....
I'm 41. Been married my entire adult life to two different women. (long story)
I have 4 daughters 16, 14, 8, 4. I have custody of my older 2 daughters from my
first marriage. A sad story but better for them.
I'm on the way out of marriage #2. another sad unfortunate story.
I trained to be a commercial photographer but family responsibilities etc.
have required me to pursue that as just a hobby at this point. (I'll try to attacsome pics) When I lived in California (I'm a CA native) I scuba dived and was
able to pursue my photography more. I like motorcycles ( I just recently sold
my bright orange Kawasaki ZX-10R), Japanese cars (tuners)(I have a Scion Xb)
skateboards and of course Maltese.
I currently share a home with the wife, 4 kids, 2 cats and a rescue dog named Molly
( a sweet dog) the wife picked up from the pound.
When I get my own place it will be me, the kids (half time) and hopefully a Maltese
(yet to be arranged).
I just started a job in County government (at the bottom) so we'll see if I can excel
there as I have been fortunate enough to at other jobs.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Greta pics Cary - you are very talented. you and Dr. Jaimie should start your own photographers studio!!! I especially love the first too, but then, there is a real soft spot in my heart for children. I hope everything works out for you in your "new life".


----------



## sOphiebaby (Apr 14, 2006)

hiya!
well, i guess i am the youngest here so far








i'm 21 turning 22 this november.
i was kind of reluctant to reveal my age as to thinking you guys won't befriend me ^^

i changed majors from marine biology to nursing and hope to become a practitioner in the future. studying like crazy to make up for my lost time of course. (long, embarrassing story and would hate to ramble)

my pets: 
turtles-donatello, raphael, leonardo, michelangelo
beta fishes-shimmy and jewels
rabbits-bambi, bonnie, ottie
..and of course SOPHIE









i LOVE shopping for my pets. i can say that is my favorite hobby of all times.
my friends say im "moderately selfish" but when it comes to my pets... sigh.

i am currently on a mission to lose 15 pounds (5 so far)









i really should stop now lol.









-Jenn


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm Mary - 39. I was born and raised in Iowa but moved to Nebraska a little over 9 years ago. I have 2 children Ryan will be 19 tomorrow. He is in the Air Force and I will not be able to see him or talk to him on his birthday







. But I sent him a card with a calling card in it so HOPEFULLY he'll call me when he is allowed to. Meagan will be 18 on 8/8. She'll be a senoir in high school this fall. I have a 15 pound long haired cat named Snuggles and then of course my sweet baby Chloe - whom I have had for 1 year now. She was a breeding dog in a HUGE puppy mill. She didn't make a good mommy so they retired her and gave her to me. She has issues, but that is OK, she's a total sweet heart!

I am currently going through my second divorce, which stinks but is for the best. I think I'll just leave men out of my life for a while now. Though I know not all men are like the ones I married - I obviously can't find the good ones!!

I work for a college in the fund raising department. I'm the department bookkeeper and I am also taking college courses to get my degree in accounting. 

I'm also a cheerleader advisor for my daughter's high school. TONS of drama going on there which with all the other stress going on in my life is causing me to lose a lot of sleep and hair









I am a Christian - Baptist to be specific and I depend on the Lord every single solitary day of my life. Though I know He does not like divorce, I also know He is helping me through it all!

When you pass through the waters, I will be with you; and through the rivers, they will not overflow you. When you walk through the fire, you will not be burned, and flame will not scorch you. For I am Yahweh your God, the Holy One of Israel, your Savior. - Isaiah 43:2-3


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi All.
I am Rebekah I am 32yrs and have been with my husband David (41yrs this thursday) nearly 13yrs ( married for 5yrs).
We have 3 beautiful young boys 9 1/2yrs, 8yrs, and 6yrs this Thursday. Third time around I was so hoping for a little girl, but it wasn't meant to be (husbands fault







), I had my youngest son, who was born on his daddy's birthday, so of course had to name him David after his dad. In fear of ending up with a football team I decided to get my tubes done after I had david.
I have my furdaughter Sammy Maree 8mths and Max my furson 4 1/2mths. We also have 2 red devil fish, and a budgie named Homer ( can tell the boys named him







).
We live in sunny Queensland Australia, and we love it.
I was an aerobics instructor (trainee), thats were I met my husband.
Now I am a stay home mum, and I love it.
I am also a HUGE ROBBIE WILLIAMS fan, and am very lucky to have gotton tickets to see his show this December in Brisbane.







.
My Husband is a truck driver, and loves motorbikes ( as do my boys who also ride them). He has been off work since 13th May this year after he had a serious motorbike accident at the bike track where he takes the boys to ride, all of his injuries will heal, and he should be back up and running around September, October this year. So by then I think I will need a holiday.

It's been great reading all the other posts and getting to know everyone a little better.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> Greta pics Cary - you are very talented. I hope everything works out for you in your "new life".[/B]


Thanks.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm Steph. I'm 29 and have officially decided that I am NOT going to turn 30!





















At least not any time in the next five or ten years!

I'm currently in the process of a divorce, from a very unhealthy relationship, not abusive, just unhealthy. So, about nine months ago, I moved in with my parents again. They're awesome, so it's gone really well. My mom finally convinced my dad that a dog would be a good thing and I got Josie for my birthday, in February. Mom just got dad to agree and they gave me some money and I got to pick out my little munchkin. Josie is a malti-poo who looks mainly maltese. I can't imagine my life without this little fluff butt! 

I'm still desperately trying to get my bachelors degree in Human Relations. I like to think that I'm on the fifteen year plan and way ahead of schedule... I'm planning to graduate in May 2007, come h**l or high-water! My plan is to continue to get my masters in counseling. I recently switched jobs, but still work with families and children involved with Child Proctective Services. My previous job was as a case manager for CPS.

I live in Nebraska, which is right about in the middle of nowhere, but it's not so bad.

Oh, and I love Hello Kitty!

Josie says: Mommy, how many times do I have to step on the keyboard for you to stop typing?

Steph and Josie


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I'm 44 yrs old. I was married 25 yrs this past June, I have 3 daughters ages 16, 14, 12. Oh and also I have my lovely Peechie, Alaskin Malamute - Denali, 3 cats, Mickey, Fluffy and Tutu and also a rabbit Bugsy


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

> The "age" thread got me wondering......
> 
> I'm 38 and have been married 16 happy yrs!!!!
> 
> ...



That is too funny..we live on LI and our dream is to relocate to Cary , NC. But hubby works for the FDNY and was just promoted to Liutenant and now he doesn't want to leave just yet..I am so tired of the high cost of LI living. Did you live in Nassau or Suffolk? As for your question..i'm almost 35, we've been married for 12 years..have 2 daughters, 11 and 8 and one Maltese, Skippy..who is the son I never had..


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am 19 years old, still single -waiting for the right guy to come, and if not will be happy living my life as a single woman







with lots of maltese to spoil







-

I am a second year student at university, majoring in business -will decide my specialization next semester-.

I have a 2 years old maltese named.........no will let you guess his name








I got my maltese as a high school graduation gift from my parents









I also have a border collie who lives in our farm ---> not my dog; he is our dog, and mainly my dads.

What else shall I say?

Oh ya, other than loving to own dogs and training them, I love horse; one of my best hobbies is horse back riding.

I guess that is it....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I am 19 years old, still single -waiting for the right guy to come, and if not will be happy living my life as a single woman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Kat, I hope you don't mind my asking, but what country do you live in? Pardon my ignorance, but on the Member Map I can't tell!! I never did very well in geography!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I thought I had answered one of those old threads but maybe not, oh well. I am 57 & work in Human Resources at a retirement community, the kind with houses & apartments & assisted living and a nursing home. It's a wonderful job that allows me to bring Tanner to work every day. Our residents are wonderful, they love seeing Tanner and telling me about dogs they used to have. Got married for the first time at the ripe ole age of 40 and am sooo glad I waited--I would not have appreciated my husband's wonderful qualities at 20. Tanner has a brother, Baxter, an IG, and a YorkiePoo, Stevie, who hates him, oh well, we keep them separated. I'm looking for an IG brother for Baxter, he needs someone to run with and little Tanner just doesn't have it in him! I have never loved a little dog like I do Tanner and have totally fallen for the breed. To the point of signing up to do rescues with North Central and Southern Comfort, no one's called me yet... My friends tell me I'm going to end up with a house full of dogs, and that would be OK. Fortunately, my husband likes dogs as much as I do.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=223065
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I grew up in Westhampton Bch......which is Suffolk county.

Ya, we got tired of the expense. Our property tax alone was killing us....the climate was killing_ me_.....so it was time to go. We just love everything here in NC. My neighborhood consists of 99% Northerners....and about 1/2 of them are from LI...lol. They built a new Elementary school for our area.....90% of the children are from New York....*amazing*. It seems the cost of living is driving everyone out.












> I got my maltese as a high school graduation gift from my parents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, what an awesome gift!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Hello and welcome to all the new members!

I am originally from Dallas, Texas, I now live in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada- I have been here just about 4 years, and have started the Canadian Citizenship process. I have been married for almost 4 years. We have no children, by choice, and adore our little boy Wilson. We are thinking of getting Wilson a little sister, and I am considering the Papillon breed. I work as a Prospect Research Analyst for a large university. My husband and I just bought our first house in Nov- and we now have no other hobbies except renovations! We are reno freaks! We can't stop- its like some kind of weird compulsion. We said we were going to take the summer off and then start again in the fall, but yeah that hasn't really happened.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I am about to be 32 years old on July 18th. I grew up in CT, but moved to Texas when I turned 18 to go to college. I love Texas and cannot imagine moving back to CT ever! I have a cat named Muffin who will be 11 years old in November and my sweet boy Tango. I live with my boyfriend of two years and am waiting to get engaged...."taps foot" LOL. No, my boyfriend is really sweet and I hope that we get engaged sometime this year.







It will be the second marriage for both of us. I love reading any celebrity gossip and doing crossword puzzles. I also like to travel. The last place I went was Las Vegas in January.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Hi Kat, I hope you don't mind my asking, but what country do you live in? Pardon my ignorance, but on the Member Map I can't tell!! I never did very well in geography!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure don't mind that!!









I come from Dubai. I am included in the member map (click on Asia, and will see me there







)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=223614
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw it but it had no name on the country and I didn't know where it was!!


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm 20 yrs old, I have been with my boyfriend for two years and counting. 

I have a beautiful furbaby name Tubby, who is going to be almost one year old, I got him as a birthday present last year from my boyfriend. 

I've been living most of my life here in the Bay Area (CA). 

My major is Interior Design, and right now I'm working on getting a Broker license and also a Staging license. 

I love traveling, especially going back to my native country- Vietnam. I want to go to Japan in the near future, but I don't want to come back broke (my girlfriend went there and she said to bring no less than 10k







). I've been to most part of Asia, so I hope to later go around Europe and Latin America









And I have two chinchilla, one a standard grey and the other a pink-white chinchilla. The boy chinchilla likes playing with Tubby, he lets Tubby chases him and sometimes he'll even chase Tubby back haha


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

My husband and I just celebrated out 30th wedding anniversary! We have two children - our son is 24, and our daughter is 20. It's been an adventure full of many surprises and challenges. I feel very lucky since I was married at a young age and went through college as a married woman. My husband went through grad school at the same time. We've lived in Cambridge MA, Los Angeles, Denver and NYC. We've each worked hard to keep our marriage and relationship alive. We both have demanding careers although I did stay home to raise my children. (I was lucky) Now we've added our little fluffy dogs to our family and we both feel blessed in many ways. 
.


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi, I'm Beth...

42y/o in Sept, nursing instruction at a community college, married 23 years in Dec 06, 2 grown kids (dau in SF Bay Area is 21 in Dec, son going to college in SW New Mexico is 19 in Oct), USAF family for since 1982 (both DH and I were active duty at the time; I got out in 86). This is our four legger count at the moment:

Bogey, 16.5 y/o Pekapoo (will be allowed to rest permanently at the end of the month due to poor quality of life...multiple medical/mobility problems)

Corky, 14.5 y/o Chihuahua (puppy mill dog we got before I knew about puppy mills)

Ally, 2y/o Pekapoo

Deni, 1.5 y/o Maltese (the reason for me being here!)

Tina, ~6 mo/o Chihuahua foster (we're flunking with her as we plan to adopt her; may have to change her name to something starting with an "E" to maintain our Alphabet Pups status...see sig)

Gypsy, ~7 mo/o Chihuahua/Doxie/Heinz 57 foster dog

Tracker, young adult male cat (DS found him sleeping/living in our Geo Tracker and we are currently fostering while we try to find his owners)


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm Candice (obviously







) and I'm thirty-something. I've been happily married for 19 years and do not have any children. My sister and close friends have always joked that I would eat my young...







Chloe is my child. I also have enjoyed the company of my sister's three kids (after they were potty-trained







)throughout the years. 

I work from home for my family's company, but am basically a housewife and kept woman - lol







which I enjoy.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi, I'm Jacki, I'm 22, just graduated from college in May, and got married 2 weeks after graduation (apparently I like to stress myself out!) So hubby and I have been married for almost 2 months







and our little boy Sprout comes home next week. We started our search for a puppy shortly after getting married and yesterday everything fell into place--it was amazing; in the morning I said, "if someone responds today with a puppy in our price range, we'll go for it, but if not, we'll wait till after we move"...and about 4 hours later we got an email about a puppy within driving distance, at exactly the price we could afford!!
















We live in Tennessee right now but I'm originally from Maine and in 2 weeks we are moving back!!







Let's see...I like to write, knit, read, shop, camp and do stuff outdoors, learn new words in Icelandic (my husband is originally from Iceland)...and I can't wait to get my Sprout home!! Oh and I am now addicted to this website. Everyone's babies are too cute; I'll post pics of my little guy as soon as I can!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm 49 and have been married 27 years to a wonderful man. We are blessed with two daughters, age 21 (almost!) and age 25 and a great son-in-law who is more like a son. We have lived in the Kansas City area for 23 years.

I LOVE Maltese, SM







site, Victorian Homes...Victorian anything, 1950's and 1960's dolls, and gardening.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Ok I will give in and join in the fun here








I am 56, I was born in Adelaide, South Australia and lived there most of my life. I was first married at 18, yes I know way too young, and when I look back I agree. The only good to come from that marriage are my two wonderful children, absolutely no regrets there, but as far as the marriage went, without going into great detail it cured me for 26 years of ever giving any man the opportunity to do to me what he did. It took me and the kids 7 years to remove ourselves from his brutal clutches.
I worked as a receptionist for many years to provide for and support my children till they were established in their own lives.
I am now very happily married to a wonderful, gentle loving man here in the US. We are both retired and extremely happy together and very much in love. We have now been married for almost 4 wonderful years. We also share our love for our kids and grandkids who still live back in Australia and we travel there when we can to see them, some day ultimately we may move there to be near them always. 
Another love we also share is for our precious little Scooby, he is the shining light in our lives here right now and if we do move to Australia he will most certainly be going too. Our biggest worry is how he will endure the flight and the quarantine time he will most certainly have to spend once he arrives, he is so bonded to us and I fear that the move may have a long term effect on him both in his well being and his character, but rest assured we will do all we can to assure that he spends as little time as possible away from us when and if the time comes.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

Well let's see...

Im 25, soon to be 26, and a highschool math teacher. I teach geometry, trig and consumer math. This will be my fourth year of teaching after graduating in 2003 with a BS Mathematics and 2004 with certificate work. Planning to go back to get my masters this fall in math ed. My hubby works for pep boys as a parts person.

Hubby and I have been married for a lil more than 3 years. We got married the day after I graduated.. Let me tell you people say I was really bitchy... We met the spring of my junior year of highschool on the internet. Been together ever since.

We live in Springfield, MO after moving from Wheeling, WV where I moved from college.

We are hoping we might be pregnant with our first kiddo.. We'll see.. too early...

We have our two furry loves, Boom an Tig. Boom is going to be 3 this fall. He's half maltese half pom and a major mommas boy. He LOVES his mommy







Tig was a rescue and we think he's about two as well. He's maltese and fearless. He's a daddy's boy, mostly cuz mommy gets mad when he pees on the carpet.. We're workin on that.

Outside the boys, I enjoy travelling, reading, computers, and my hubby an I are heavily into cars. We currently have: 
2000 Trans Am WS6 (2M6)
1997 Grand Prix GTP
1987 Mazda RX-7 Turbo II
1968 Buick Riviera (430)

Yeah, we have a few cars. None of our cars are stock except the Riv. I enjoy driving around and showing these ding dongs in their ricers that they're really not that fun... Makes them super mad when my RX-7 takes them... 

Outside that...


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

OK, here goes...I am 51 and married to the most wonderful man for the past 7 years but we have been together for 15 years. I was a bit gun shy after my first extremely abusive marriage but am happy that I got over that fear.

I have a 23 year old son from my first marriage who broke his back in an auto accident last year on my birthday and is on the mend. I also have a daughter who is 29 who I took in when she was 11 years old, she is not my biological daughter but she IS my daughter none the less. I was born and raised here in NJ and my dream is to move to either in or near Salem, Mass. sometime in the future.

My furbaby is Pacino, who is our light and joy, who turned 1 years old on May 29th of this year, and we also have a 55 gallon fish tank where we raise guppies. I am an Office Manager but I am not quite sure what I want to be when I grow up!

I like to read, research on the computer, conduct ghost hunts, and I enjoy photography. 

That's me!

Marie & (I like to play, steal socks, play, eat, play, sleep, go for walks and car rides and did I mention play?) Pacino


----------

